# Cake Ride



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi Folks!

Thanks to RBR members (Orange_Julius, cyclesport45, saf-t and tabavelo) and other local friends and establishments we've been having great success with the Cake Ride.

Please visit this thread: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=252183

What do you get when you come across your love for great company, the open road, coffee and cake? Answer: Cake Ride.

Join fellow Keykers as we hop on our road bicycles from the Keyk shop (http://keykgirl.com) at Chelmsford to our friends at Ride Studio Café (http://ridestudiocafe.com) in Lexington Center 8:30 am on Sunday mornings for a friendly/relaxed group ride.

The RIDE program:

8:30am - The ride will bring us through Carlisle and Bedford via Proctor Rd. and the scenic Great Brook Farm. Once we get into Rt. 225, we’ll shoot straight towards Bedford Center and climb into the bike path to Lexington Center and ultimately Ride Studio Café for some coffee and great conversation. This will complete our first leg (approx 14 miles). 

10:10am – A few friends from Ride Studio Café will be joining us in our second leg back to Chelmsford (approx 19-23 miles). We will roll through the quaint roads of Lexington; sneak under 128/I-95 into the Minuteman Park area (Mill St), the back of Hanscom Air Force Base, Concord Center and at last Chelmsford via Strawberry Hill Road. The group should be back at Keyks for well deserved goodies by noon.
Please observe traffic rules and road courtesy throughout the ride. Be safe and wear a helmet.

Ride basics:
When: Sunday mornings 8:30 am roll out (PROMPT)
Where: Keyks Cakeshop at 333 Acton rd. Chelmsford, MA
What: A fun road ride averaging 14-16 mph from Chelmsford to Lexington and back
Why: Because we love cakes, coffee, company and riding our road bikes
Distance: Between 30-38 miles with a few friendly rolling terrain
Weather: We could only wish of sunny Sundays all year round. Cancellations because of rain will be noted in our Facebook site and as well as Ride Studio’s Facebook site
Duration: Around 3-4 hours
Items to bring:	Helmet, riding shoes, ID, tools, spare tire

Hope to see you on Sunday! Ride safe!

Route:

Start: Keyks 333 Acton Road Chelmsford, MA 01824
1. Head northeast on MA-27 N/Acton Rd toward Maple Rd	469 ft 
2. Slight right onto Common St	213 ft 
3. Slight right onto Proctor Rd	1.5 mi 
4. Turn right onto Lowell St	0.5 mi 
5. Turn left onto N Rd	1.6 mi 
6. Turn right onto Rutland St	1.0 mi 
7. Sharp left onto East St	1.0 mi 
8. Turn right onto Maple St	0.1 mi 
9. Slight left to stay on Maple St	1.2 mi 
10. Turn left toward MA-225 E/Bedford Rd	335 ft 
11. Turn left onto MA-225 E/Bedford Rd Continue to follow MA-225 E	3.2 mi 
12. Turn right onto S Rd	0.4 mi 
13. Slight left onto Minuteman Commuter Bikeway	3.9 mi 
14. Turn right toward Edison Way	43 ft 
15. Turn left onto Edison Way	0.1 mi 
16. Turn right onto Massachusetts Ave Destination will be on the left	217 ft 

Midpoint: Ride Studio Cafe In Lexington Center 1720 Massachusetts Avenue, Lexington, MA 02420-5301
17. Head northwest on Massachusetts Ave toward Waltham St	0.2 mi 
18. Turn left to stay on Massachusetts Ave	0.4 mi 
19. Turn left onto Worthen Rd	361 ft 
20. Turn right onto Lincoln St	1.0 mi 
21. Slight left to stay on Lincoln St	0.4 mi 
22. Turn left to stay on Lincoln St	0.2 mi 
23. Turn right onto Lexington Rd/Lincoln St	0.6 mi 
24. Turn right toward Mill St	164 ft 
25. Turn right onto Mill St	1.1 mi 
26. Turn left onto Massachusetts 2A W/N Great Rd	0.4 mi 
27. Turn right onto Hanscom Dr	0.5 mi 
28. Slight left toward Old Bedford Rd/Vandenberg Dr	0.1 mi 
29. Turn left onto Old Bedford Rd/Vandenberg Dr Continue to follow Old Bedford Rd	0.4 mi 
30. Turn right onto Virginia Rd	1.8 mi 
31. Turn left onto Old Bedford Rd	0.5 mi 
32. Continue onto Lexington Rd	1.3 mi 
33. Keep right at the fork	56 ft 
34. Continue onto MA-62 E/Monument Square Continue to follow Monument Square	430 ft 
35. Turn left onto MA-62 W/Monument Square	82 ft 
36. Turn right onto Lowell Rd	2.7 mi 
37. Turn left onto Westford Rd	0.4 mi 
38. Slight left to stay on Westford Rd	0.5 mi 
39. Continue onto West St	2.4 mi 
40. Continue onto Blane St	463 ft 
41. Continue onto MA-225 W/Carlisle Rd	187 ft 
42. Turn right onto Bruce Freeman Rail Trail	2.7 mi 
43. Turn right onto Maple Rd	0.2 mi 
44. Turn right onto MA-27 S/Acton Rd Destination will be on the right	469 ft 
Destination: Keyks 333 Acton Road Chelmsford, MA 01824

Best,

Joe


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

See you at RSC :thumbsup:


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*July 31, 2011*

One of the best things I love about this ride is meeting RBR folks. Orange_Julius, cyclesport45, tabavelo and saf-t are awesome usual suspects. Today Rotating Shifts drove down from Merrimack, NH to join the ride. Hopefully we'll get to ride with more RBR members in the future.

We also celebrated an old friend's birthday with a GIANT cupcake and some post ride roasting. All in all a great ride!

Till next time!

Joe


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

_Seriously_ good baked goods here!!!

Thanks for the awning Joe- makes for a high-end rest stop :thumbsup:


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

saf-t said:


> _Seriously_ good baked goods here!!!
> 
> Thanks for the awning Joe- makes for a high-end rest stop :thumbsup:


Agreed!

Also thanks to Joe for providing a pimpin' tent for our carbon frames, lest they asplode in the hot summer sun!


----------



## RotatingShifts (Nov 12, 2006)

*I had a great time...*

The ride had all of the elements -- excellent riding weather, beautiful route, delicious coffee stop, and great riding company. Thanks, Joe!


----------



## tabavelo (Jun 29, 2011)

I loved the detour in Bedford Ctr. to the hilly terrain!


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

tabavelo said:


> I loved the detour in Bedford Ctr. to the hilly terrain!


I call that detour Liege-Bastogne-Liege (or Lexington-Boston-Liege??): one can map the climbs of that route to the second half of LBL. We even get to cross over I-95 (the river Meuse) and see the Standard Liege stadium on the right (that big house by the crossing).

See, I have a rich fantasy life.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

orange_julius said:


> I call that detour Liege-Bastogne-Liege (or Lexington-Boston-Liege??): one can map the climbs of that route to the second half of LBL. We even get to cross over I-95 (the river Meuse) and see the Standard Liege stadium on the right (that big house by the crossing).
> 
> See, I have a rich fantasy life.


But are we doing a French Cake Ride in April, still??


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

cyclesport45 said:


> But are we doing a French Cake Ride in April, still??


How about in Belgium instead, my friend? There shall then be cake and beer!


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Waffles too?


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Awesomeness...*



RotatingShifts said:


> The ride had all of the elements -- excellent riding weather, beautiful route, delicious coffee stop, and great riding company. Thanks, Joe!


Ed, it was great to meet you. I'm glad you enjoyed the ride. I'm hoping for the best we can continue to do Cake Rides well into the future. Hope you can join us again next week. Hoping for favorable shifts in your future as well 



tabavelo said:


> I loved the detour in Bedford Ctr. to the hilly terrain!


Jordan... spoken like a true compact crank user..... 



saf-t said:


> _Seriously_ good baked goods here!!!
> 
> Thanks for the awning Joe- makes for a high-end rest stop :thumbsup:


Marvin! Thanks... I'll let the Keykgirl know. The canopy, folding table and stackable chairs on the parking lot is no where near the luxurious amenities of RSC but I won't trade the company we keep under that canopy for the world...



orange_julius said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Also thanks to Joe for providing a pimpin' tent for our carbon frames, lest they asplode in the hot summer sun!


Hey Julius! Yeah, we don't want to see French carbon shrapnel in the cake shop, do we? hahaha... but I'm glad the canopy works real well!



orange_julius said:


> How about in Belgium instead, my friend? There shall then be cake and beer!


Belgian beer.... mmmmm......



saf-t said:


> Waffles too?


Jordan makes excellent waffle batter... yuuum..


Joe


----------



## tabavelo (Jun 29, 2011)

Trust me, a power to weight ratio closer to Shrek than Shleck and the laws of physics conspire against me on the hills despite the compact crank.

Regards,
Jordan


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

orange_julius said:


> How about in Belgium instead, my friend? There shall then be cake and beer!


Ok, that!


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

saf-t said:


> Waffles too?


And frites! With real mayo! And Zeelandais mussels! And fish waterzooi!


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Thunder storms forecast for Sunday*

Hi Guys!

Looks like we'll be looking at the weather closer for Sunday. Weather.com is forecasting rains. We'll see how it turns out. I'm still rolling out if it'll be just light rain.

Happy Friday! 

Joe


----------



## tabavelo (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks Jep. As they say in New England: "Wait five minutes and the weather will surely change."


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi guys. Due to weather conditions, there will be no Cake Ride today. Hopefully the weather will be better next week. See you then!


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

santosjep said:


> Hi guys. Due to weather conditions, there will be no Cake Ride today. Hopefully the weather will be better next week. See you then!


Too bad, Joe. We'll see you next week (or the next, I'm going up to NH next week I think).


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Alas, I shall be in NH this weekend. Have fun without me and please have an extra slide of keyk in my absence!


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*There's always a next one!*



orange_julius said:


> Alas, I shall be in NH this weekend. Have fun without me and please have an extra slide of keyk in my absence!


Hey Julius! Hope you're gonna have fun with your NH weekend. Looks like a great weekend weatherwise.  Hope to see you next week!

Joe


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

orange_julius said:


> Alas, I shall be in NH this weekend. Have fun without me and please have an extra slide of keyk in my absence!


Admit it; you're in the Alps doing some high altitude training. Whereas we will be eating enormous quantities of keyk. See you next week.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Joe's Cake Ride; The only place around where you can get a Parlee frame for a book of postage stamps!!


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi Guys!

Will people be riding the Cake ride this weekend? I'll not be able to make it..

Joe


----------



## gjm13 (Jun 26, 2011)

Joe,
It was a lonely ride to Lexington and back on Sunday...see you this week, hoping weather cooperates.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Cake Ride on Sunday!*



gjm13 said:


> Joe,
> It was a lonely ride to Lexington and back on Sunday...see you this week, hoping weather cooperates.


Sorry to hear man! Trust me, I wish I was riding too last Sunday.  I'll be pitching our trusty canopy this Sunday for the Cake Ride! See you then!

Roll call! Who else can make it?

I got a text from Julius. Some idiot doored him last weekend. Be careful out there guys!

Julius, bro! May your road rash heal quick and your Cyfac deficit be rectified! See you next week!


Joe


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

To the usual suspects.... and some! Hope to see you Sunday!

Marvin... been a while man!

Joe


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Daaaaaang!

Can someone pick me up at the airport?


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Great Cake Ride today! Thanks for those who came and join the fun. Big ups to CRW riders who joined our little hang out at Keyks.

See you next week!

Joe


----------

